# [Request PLEASE]So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread



## Black Yoshi (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, so I've decided to make an Art thread(Obviously), and requests and suggestions to help me with my drawing are greatly appreciated. Here are all my Pkemon drawings so far...

Halan of the Rack Shackle Pack.
Edward, of the Rack Shackle Pack.
Xhan and Halan discovered a secret, and Xhan fainted.
Blade the Absol
Anthro Xhan (RSP) In the clothes of a sports man from my high school.
Halan is a coach anthro

So, If you want me to draw an RPG charcter, post their form, and I'll get to work as soon as I can. Here are my human drawings.

The filthy Former master of Shiela of the Rack Shackle Pack(I know this has a lot of flaws)
Here's Lord Shyguy, in cartoon form.

And if it's my first time drawing a species of a Pokemon, it'll take longer, and with humans, I tend to do several drafts. But... Anyway, um.... Whatever, you know what to do. 

Give me any request! I'll use Card art, WHATEVER, I just need more customers!!!! D: 

Requests
Shiftry Extra Sesorying a Ditto*From GorMccCobb, in the thread*[Needs shading/coloring]
Angelo, from the Spirits return *Midnight, from PMing*[Barely Started]

Notes:

If you feel like giving me good buisness and more requests, please put a link to this thread in your siggy, or just advertise it in some way. You can request by any means you want, such as visitor messages, PMing me, and of course, here. Also, any OOC requests in RPGs or just.... Whatever, just PLEASE REQUEST!!!! Please, I need more customers!

IDEAS AND TIPS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED. Feel free to critisize me, as long as you do so POLITELY.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

hey, you're pretty good. *nod*  But do you just outline in pencil, then colour?  Bceause if so, I think inking the pencil lines before colouring would help them stand out a bit more than they do.  And, on the human, his eyes are a bit too close together, imo, but otherwise it's alright.

now then. *rubs hands together* can you draw me an Edward of the RSP?  I can get a picture of him somewhere if you need one.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

Thanks for the advice. And yes, I can draw Ed(Actually, I've been meaning to lately, but haven't gotten to it!), but I'll need to google a rference fore persian, and I need a picture so I know what his metal leg looks like, and so that I know which sides his scars are on, etc.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

:D yay!

Here's a picture of him, and you can go to Veekun for pictures of like... everything.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

I have been working on a reference, and have discovered that the hardest part is the shape of the head. :I...... But I'll be working on an acutal picture soon.


----------



## Black hood (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

I like the lucario at the top, the pose is great! Althought the face on the picture underneath looks a bit samll compared to the head, oh well.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

FMC- I finished a rough draft. So it should be able to be scanned before christmas. ;)


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

This might be a bit hard (I've seen plenty of your art; you probably can do it.), but could you draw a cartoonish version of me? 

(If you need a picture of me, just let me know. I'll send it to you.)


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

I will try as hard as I can, buddy. It'll take time (Since I'll have a hard time capturing your personality) , but I'll try.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

Shame on me for double posting, I know, but I FINALLY finished a sketch of Ed, and just need to outline and color. :3
EDIT: I just need to color.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

Draw me a shiftry that is Extra Sensorying a ditto to death.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

Okay, I'll try.... But first I need to see what extra sensory looks like. And I have to finish FMC's and Lord Shyguy's requests. Shouldn't take long considering the time of year it is.

EDIT:FMC, Yours is DONE.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

HAHA!!!! Here it is!







Sorry if his eyes are bad, or if I got any details wrong. (I couldn't find any red colored pencils, so I used paint. Then I had to try to edit his eyes on Microsoft Paint.) Hopefully you like it! :3


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

Lord Shyguy, your sketch is done. All that's left is coloring and darkening (Not in that order, though.) , but I'll probably come out with several pictures at once, so you'll have to wait a little longer. Anyway, it doesn't really look like you, but that's partially because... IT'S A CARTOON!!!!!! I exagerated only a few things (Your hair isn't that long, but that's pretty short still, compared to what I normally do.) , and I hope your pleased with the final result.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

I probably will be.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Black Yoshi's long-wait-for-your-request art thread*

I'm so sorry that I haven't finished a request in a while, but it's 'the condo week' and we're snowboarding all day, and if I tried to draw anything, my Uncles would give me such a hard time! D: My fingers hurt from lack of drawing! *Needs to get home and finish those*


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles*

HAHA!!! Here you go, Lord Shyguy! Sorry it took so long, I had to wait for my dad to scan it, and then I just HAD to use photoshop to make it look a little better. (I would have used it on all of yours, but I just recentyl got photoshop, so... Yeah.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles*

Nice. ^_^


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles*

Thank you. PLEASE, people, request drawings. I need more cusotomererererers.


----------



## Sylph (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

I have a Request.

I'd like to see a picture of when Xhan and Halan find out they are related in the RSP.

Think you can do it?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

*Dies* YES!!!! I'D LOVE TO DRAW THIER EXPRESSIONS!!!!


----------



## Sylph (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Then get to it *grin* I drew something myself about this very thing. Once done, I'll so you.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Yeah, I need a description of the Extra Sensory from GorMcCobb, so I just need to finish Halan's legs, then Darken/color. (Unless you want black and white. I could also photoshop the colors in, if you wanted. But I'd rather color.)


----------



## Sylph (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Color is nice ^w^


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Cool. If my dad can scan and send it to me, then you'll have it by this time monday. (I'm going snowboarding tomorrow)


----------



## Sylph (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

cool


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Since you're so keen on some more requests... could you please draw the Glaceon here?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Why yes, I could, and will do so gladly!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!! Hooray, there ya' go, moony. Sorry I forgot the necklace. *Ashamed*


----------



## Sylph (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

I laughed so hard. I love it, Thank you~


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: So-Called Candles, Black Yoshi 99's art thread*

Glad you like it!~^_^~


----------



## Black Yoshi (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, I totally procrastinated. I promise I'll have at least one more piece to display my abilities tomorrow, and I really will try to get more requests in at once. Really, I'm sorry for the wait. (Cryptica, I'll see if my dad will send me Blade yet. He's been keeping me from it for a month or so, and I've asked him several times. Usually, he sends me the wrong thing. l_l')


----------



## Black Yoshi (Mar 9, 2009)

Class Dismissed A picture of Xhan of the RSP as a High School student at my school. Yes, that is the school's sports jacket.

Blade of the RSP It... Is... DOOOOOONE!!!!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 10, 2009)

Hm... All I can say about that is that either the eye is too high or the chin is too low. Something like that :D

otherwise, I really like it. Blade's hard to draw...

EDIT: No, it's the fact that the fur on the forehead should cover more of the head.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Mar 12, 2009)

Yay, Anthro Halan! I know, I did the hands horribly and forgot the spikes. But aside from that, I like it.


----------

